# Never written a blog before! O_o



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never bothered with blogs in the past but since the options here i'll use it 

Hi...I have 2 corns, a normal and an Amel. They've had 27 babies this year which i'm trying to re-home, not having a great deal of luck :devil:

I also have 3 Leo's, a father and his daughter and another unrelated female, normal/high yellow. All are very greedy, especially Cleo, the daughter, which stalks passers by, stalks shadows, and bites fingers if she thinks you've got food.

Well thats me!


----------



## andreasf (Apr 16, 2010)

are you selling the leo's if you are how much would they be, 

cheers andreas


----------

